# [FreeNAS/NAS4Free] Network drivers



## Afstkla (Aug 26, 2012)

I have recently been struggling to get NAS4Free to work. After some initial problems which I managed to solve, I have now come accross some driver problems. The Ethernet card isn't working, because there's no driver available for my notebook (Packard Bell EasyNote R3400).

I have managed to extract the driver .SYS and .IFO files for both my wireless and ethernet cards, and I tried to use ndisgen to get it to work, but after every attempt, I get the message "can't find kernel source tree"

Can anyone help me figuring out how I can convert the drivers, or can anyone convert them for me?

Link to Drivers: http://www.multiupload.nl/LLP0UMQ8UE

Thanks in advance!

Job


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2012)

Please see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290.  FreeNAS and NAS4Free are modified versions of FreeBSD.  Their forums and support groups will be able to describe the right way to get the OS source installed in their custom environment.


----------



## Afstkla (Aug 26, 2012)

I will ask this question on the NAS4Free forum too, but since this has everything to do with FreeBSD (b/c it's a driver problem) and nothing to do with NAS4Free (because NAS4Free uses FreeBSD drivers), I thought I should ask my question here, because there will be far more expertise on the FreeBSD forums.

I would be pleased if you could help me out!

Thanks!


----------

